# Application disparue de l’App Store



## Ruben715 (19 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j’ai acheté au début de l’année une magnifique application qui s’appelait « Toute l’histoire » qui, comme son titre l’indique, retraçait toute l’histoire du monde à travers une frise chronologique géante. Cependant, après avoir changé d’iPad pour un modèle plus récent, j’ai décidé de configurer le nouveau venu en tant que nouvel iPad. J’ai donc réinstallé les applications qui me semblaient essentielles une a une mais Toute l’histoire n’existait plus dans l’App Store. Après plusieurs tentatives, elle n’existe nul part, ni même dans mes achats. Je ne sais pas comment faire la récupérer. Pourriez-vous m’aider s’il vous plaît ? Merci d’avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Madame Mim (22 Décembre 2017)

A mon avis c'est foutu! Je viens de restaurer mon iPhone et réinjecter ma sauvegarde, je me suis aperçue qu’il en manquait une et après l’avoir identifiée je suis allée sur l'App Store et elle est inconnue au bataillon


----------

